# How many months on full synthetic?



## uglybaby (Mar 19, 2006)

I changed the oil on my 1.8T 20th last November with Total(ELF) full synthetic. I was planning on going 5k, but my wife and I had a baby in January and I haven't been driving the 20th as much. I have 2k left on that 5k. Am I okay going until Fall again?


----------



## franz131 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: How many months on full synthetic? (uglybaby)*

The interval is 10,000 miles (16,000 kms) OR 1 year


----------



## uglybaby (Mar 19, 2006)

just wanted to make sure the change of seasons (hot to cold to hot) wouldn't be a problem. Thanks.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

does ur car have a 2.0T?
if so, max anyone recommeds is 5k miles or 6 months. anything over and its not that great of an idea as our engines shear the oil and make it super thin and piss like.
hell, id never go a whole year with the same oil in the engine... it will pick up all those acids and metals and carbons and sit there... then u crank it up and its gonna cause all kinda hell in the long run.


----------



## uglybaby (Mar 19, 2006)

1.8T in the 20th. I'd imagine the same or similar amount of shearing as it's also a turbo engine...


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: (uglybaby)*

You can go 5000 miles or 8000km... but if you're rarely driving then do (at least) a 6 month OCI. I don't trust the long-life 10000km+ oils either... IMO 8000km is long enuff.


----------



## franz131 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: (rickjaguar)*

Anyone have an opinion on how an engine can shear oil down while not even running?
Can an engine make more contamination if it runs for 3000 miles over 6 months vs 12 months?
VW spec oil is designed to last for 10,000 miles or 1 year. No one says you have to, but that's at least factual.


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: (franz131)*


_Quote, originally posted by *franz131* »_Anyone have an opinion on how an engine can shear oil down while not even running?


Perhaps a cold winter and hot summer might break it down some.


_Quote, originally posted by *franz131* »_
Can an engine make more contamination if it runs for 3000 miles over 6 months vs 12 months? 

I haven't used Total... but euro synthetics are pretty good.
My opinion is that many little stop n go trips over the last 10 months may justify an oil change, regardless of mileage. 
If oil looks dirty as f***, why not change it? 

_Quote, originally posted by *franz131* »_
VW spec oil is designed to last for 10,000 miles or 1 year. No one says you have to, but that's at least factual. 

That is completely untrue- if, by that, you mean every oil manufactured on the 502 00 list will still provide the right (or any) protection at 16000km (10000 miles).


----------



## franz131 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: (rickjaguar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rickjaguar* »_That is completely untrue- if, by that, you mean every oil manufactured on the 502 00 list will still provide the right (or any) protection at 16000km (10000 miles). 

This is true
VW 502 is based on a number of very difficult engine and bench tests.
VWAG standard oil drain interval is 16,000kms or 1 year, all current VW approved must be able to perform for this period.
North America isn't the hottest or coldest place in the world that VWs are sold, they take that into account as well.
No one is saying that you must leave the oil in for 1 year, but at least acknowledge that the standards are carefully devised by a whole bunch of smart people.
If this was some VW conspiracy, wouldn't they want you to change it MORE often?


----------



## uglybaby (Mar 19, 2006)

The oil still looks suprsingly clean considering it's doing 12 mile round trips to work 5 days a week. Castrol Syntech always seemed to be black within a couple thousand miles. I'll still change it out before the end of August just to feel better. Thanks for the help all.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*Re: (franz131)*

unless they want your engine to fail AFTER warranty... in which case they'd tell you to...
oh ya... change it less often.


----------



## franz131 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: (Krieger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krieger* »_unless they want your engine to fail AFTER warranty... in which case they'd tell you to...
oh ya... change it less often.

That's a silly statement.
Why then would VW replace sludged 1.8t motors after the warranty? 
Because, as discovered by M-B, you can't stick customers with failures that developed during the warranty period. Terminal sludge takes time, and if the car was serviced according to the manufacturer requirements during that time, the manufacturer is still liable.
VW does want your car to fail, eventually, so you'll buy a new VW.


----------

